# Question installer ubuntu 9.10 sur un IMac



## macoj (22 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
    je voudrai savoir si il serait facile (pas de problèmes) d'installer Ubuntu 9.10 sur un Imac Intel de 2006 ?? Sachant que j'ai à disposition seulement le cd d'install de Snow leopard et pas d'originaux !!


Bonne soirée


----------



## -Theush- (26 Janvier 2010)

L'installation est possible, mais l'idéal serait de graver ubuntu sur un cd/dvd et de booter dessus.
Il faut bien choisir la distribution compatible avec votre iMAC.


----------



## macoj (26 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
   merci pour ta réponse, est ce que je risque d'avoir besoin du cd d'installation original (livré avec mon mac car je ne sais pas où ils sont) ?? Et est ce que j'aurai besoin de refit ou tout un autre utilitaire ??

Merci de ton aide bonne journée


----------



## -Theush- (27 Janvier 2010)

Il faut juste télécharger l'image disque de la bonne version d'ubuntu, graver et booter du cd.
Bonne chance.


----------



## macoj (27 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
   merci pour ta réponse, il faut juste l'installer et j'aurai le choix au démarrage ?

Bonne journée


----------



## -Theush- (27 Janvier 2010)

Normalement il te donne le choix lors de l'insertion du cd.
Sinon google est ton ami.

A bientôt


----------



## Fil de Brume (28 Janvier 2010)

Pareil pour moi, la question que je me posais, c'est au niveau de la procédure... on fait comme pour un windows, à savoir on lance l'assistant bootcamp, on partitionne le disque, puis on redémarre en mettant le CD ubuntu, et lors de l'installation... c'est là par contre... autant pour un windows je connais, autant pour linux j'ai un doute... comment bien reconnaître la partition créée par bootcamp, histoire de pas se planter ? il ne s'agirait pas d'installer par erreur linux sur la partition mac OS X...

Merci


----------



## gagarts (29 Janvier 2010)

Salut, pour pas se planter, il 'suffit' de connaître la taille de ses partitions et au pire de faire ta partition Linux plus 'petite' que celle d'OSX afin de l'identifier...

dans le doute, jette un oeil ici pour la procédure : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/mac

A bientôt !


----------



## Fil de Brume (29 Janvier 2010)

En fait au final j'ai réussi à installer ubuntu... par contre il m'a installé grub pour le boot, et j'aime pas ça, j'aurais préféré garder le système de boot du mac, pour booter sur l'une ou l'autre des partitions...

Comment je fais pour revenir au boot par défaut de l'iMac ?

Merci


----------



## gagarts (29 Janvier 2010)

Salut ! de mémoire, au démarrage, tu fais cmd+alt+P+R et tu attends le prochain "bang" de démarrage... ça devrait être revenu dans l'ordre... ensuite, je te recommande d'installer rEFIt qui est très bien fait !

Voilà, sur ce... Bon Week-End !


----------



## macoj (29 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,
    et pourquoi ne pas faire par bootcamp et est ce que je risque de faire planter le mac à cause ça (refit) ??

Bonne soirée


----------



## gagarts (29 Janvier 2010)

Bootcamp est bien mais combine-le à rEFIt... non, il n'y a pas de raison que ça plante ! (pas que je sache ! ^^' )


----------



## DarkMoineau (29 Janvier 2010)

Sinon pour Ubuntu ou Xubuntu, une petite virtual box suffit si le but est d'essayer Linux ou d'utiliser un logiciel spécifique.

L'installation est plus simple.


----------



## Fil de Brume (30 Janvier 2010)

J'ai installé refit mais on dirait que ça manque de personnalisation 
Et en plus on ne peut pas sélectionner une option à la souris ou avec l'apple remote... clavier uniquement, et mon clavier mac alu n'est pas encore reconnu à ce moment là du boot.

Donc au final je préfère sélectionner l'OS sur lequel je veux bouter avec la touche "menu" de l'apple remote...


----------



## Fil de Brume (30 Janvier 2010)

Par contre, comment on désinstalle linux ? Je voudrais revenir à OS X de base, j'ai essayé avec bootcamp, il accepte pas de me récupérer les partitions, ce qu'il savait faire quand j'installais windows en dual boot.

J'ai donc supprimé les partitions linux à la main, mais après comment récupérer la place disponible, donc réaugmenter la partition mac os X pour qu'elle prenne tout l'espace ?

Merci


----------



## gagarts (30 Janvier 2010)

Salut !

Pour répondre à ta question, va jeter un oeil dans l'utilitaire de disque. Tu clique sur ton HD, tu supprimes les partitions Linux, puis tu cliques sur la partition d'OS X et tu l'étends (étire si tu préfères) à la totalité du disque... et normalement c'est fait.

Par contre, je ne comprend pas ce que tu veux dire par : "je préfère sélectionner l'OS sur lequel je veux booter avec la touche "menu" de l'apple remote" avec quoi tu fais ça ? quelle procédure ?

Merci, et à bientôt !


----------



## Fil de Brume (31 Janvier 2010)

Ben tout simplement, quand j'allume l'ordinateur, je maintiens la touche "menu" de mon apple remote enfoncée, et ça me laisse l'option sur quelle partition démarrer.

C'est un peu comme la touche... option je crois... sauf qu'ayant un clavier mac alu, mon clavier n'est pas détecté avant le lancement d'OSX, donc je ne peux pas utiliser la touche option, je dois utiliser l'apple remote, qui elle est détectée...


----------



## gagarts (1 Février 2010)

Ha... ok... merci... je ne connaissais pas. C'est la Touche Alt du clavier au démarrage pour avoir accès au choix de la partition de boot !
Mais, je testerais la toucue "Menu" de la Remote, à l'occasion.

Merci encore !

Par contre, je suis surpris que que clavier alu ne soit pas reconnu au boot... pour le mien, aucun pb !
 C'est un filaire ou sans fil ?


----------



## Fil de Brume (1 Février 2010)

Clavier filaire.
J'ai un iMac intel de première génération, et c'est la première version des claviers mac alu que j'ai, pas la dernière version qui est fournie avec les nouveaux iMac intel.

Peut-être à cause de mon iMac, mais ça me fait pareil avec un PC. Avec mon ancien PC, sur lequel j'avais mis ce clavier, si je voulais installer windows, ou si je voulais accéder au BIOS, il fallait que je branche le clavier de mon iMac, l'ancien pas en alu, car sinon je ne pouvais pas installer ou accéder au BIOS vu que le clavier n'était pas détecté avant le lancement de l'OS (Mac OS X ou Windows).

Pour l'installation de Windows il fallait que j'attende qu'il ait chargé les premiers pilotes. Pour linux idem, j'ai du utiliser l'ancien clavier pour installer linux sur mon Mac.


----------



## gagarts (1 Février 2010)

ok, je vois ton iMac est "blanc" pas "alu" ! Le mien était fourni avec le clavier alu... donc 100% compatible... dès le boot !
Je ne pourrais pas t'aider davantage dans ce cas-là... dsl !

Bon courage pour la suite !


----------

